# 1/24 Ford Big Block Rat Engine



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's a model engine that I just finished up a couple days ago. The reason I refer to it as a rat engine is because it was made using mostly random parts I had laying around from all projects over the past year. 

I based my wiring of the engine off of a 390. I was a little impatient and instead of waiting till the school year starts when I can get to all my model stuff again, I made my own belt out of cloth for the supercharger. 


















Enjoy :wave:


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

You need to put that in a '32 coupe.
or a T bucket. That is a nice engine.


----------

